

Founders of SSL call game over? - wglb
http://financialcryptography.com/mt/archives/001337.html

======
tptacek
The operations and management chief of a two-factor authentication vendor and
a contributor to the original badly flawed SSL protocol have negative things
to say about the CA model. Therefore, the "founders of SSL" have called "game
over".

~~~
shaggyfrog
As the saying goes, any headline posed as a question can generally be answered
"no". This linkbait article sounds like no exception.

------
shaggyfrog
If I bring up the link on my iPhone I get a certificate error. Given the
title, was that done on purpose?

~~~
Permit
Same for me in Chrome, I was curious if that was intentional as well.

------
uriel
CAs are one of the biggest scams of the last twenty years.

